# Road To Rescue!!! Heartwarming!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful story! Bitter sweet. Thank goodness for people like this and yourself.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice story....... Rescue needs more people to get out and help............


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great to know two things ... lots of dogs made it to a safe place & undoubtedly have happy forever homes ... AND, that there's a place here in the US where spay/neuter laws are working!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful story! A very memorable way for her to spend her 40th birthday! WOW! I love people who can do this, what a selfless couple!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what an awesome story... thanks for sharing.. makes your heart feel good knowing there are people out there doing things like this... wish everywhere had more tougher spay/neuter laws that there was a dog shortage..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice story...the question is would they do it again? lol
I wish we could send the countless dogs in TX shelters to NH.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That must have been some trip with 28 dogs in a mini-van. It is great that there people out there that can make these trips.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> That must have been some trip with 28 dogs in a mini-van. It is great that there people out there that can make these trips.


It seems like more and more people are coming out to help with transports these days. You just have to know who to contact and where to look; but they are out there. Its so nice to see. I just received an email yesterday about a retired group that is getting involved in helping with transports. Sounds like a great idea. They love animals and love to travel, so its the best of both worlds for them.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

What a wonderful stoy Donna! Thanks so much for posting that!!!


----------

